

How to perform a good agile retrospective - melhome
http://blog.cayenneapps.com/2015/01/06/how-to-move-your-business-forward-by-looking-back-retrospectives/

======
BenLinders
I think that one of the key things to make retrospectives valuable is to use
suitable exercises. By valuable I mean exercises that help teams to better
understand what has happened and to take action. Suitable will often depend on
the team and situation at hand.

The retrospective facilitator (often the scrum master) should have a toolbox
of retrospective techniques, and be able to pick the most effective one. Some
of the techniques to do retrospectives are asking questions, state your
feelings with 1 word, 5 times why (Root Causes) or asking why, solution
focused/strengths and retrospective of retrospectives.

@BenLinders Co-author Getting Value out of Agile Retrospectives

